# TTOC Renewal fail



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

So my renewal is up and seriously considering not bothering. I know it's only a tenner but the only benefit I get is a sticker I already have.

Tell you what TTOC - make it worth our while and you'll recruit 1000 new UK members before Christmas; otherwise i'm out!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Probably better to post this on the TTOC site.
Hoggy.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Probably better to post this on the TTOC site.
> Hoggy.


Don't use it Hoggy which is partly my point


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Must say im on here everyday and enjoy the forum, however I don't see any reason to join the TTOC as you say its only a tenner but I don't gain anything as far as I can see...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Probably better to post this on the TTOC site.
> ...


shouldnt this be in the flame section really? lol

I can imagine this being a real fist shaking moment 

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Probably better to post this on the TTOC site.
> ...


Hi, Perhaps the TTOC committee don't use the TTF very often, so your post may not be seen. :?  
Hoggy.


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

got be be honest I looked at going the TTOC when was first looking for a tt but couldn't see any benefit, I read this forum daily and have had some great advice and inspiration I would pay subscription to be on here as it is a real benefit, thanks to all the people on here


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Why the flame section Jess ?

If you don't intend to go to the organized TTOC meets or use the forum etc I can see the OPs point.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I can well and truly say that I'm on here almost daily since I first joined the TTF in November 2000  
[with the exceptions of the two (or three?) weeks it went down after it was hijacked in 2002]


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

The TTForum claims to be "Home to the TTOC" but I don't even know what this means. I know i'm daft but can someone explain this to me?

I see cars from time to time that have TTOC badges and stickers on them and I used to think that this was a good thing but actually it doesn't really mean anything what so ever. There's more benefit from being a part of this community than the TTOC.

People come here to buy cars / find cars /get advice / buy parts / sell parts / source inspiration / share pictures / share banter etc. etc.. The only message I received in a year of membership from TTOC was that my renewal was due.

Renew - I think not!


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

You state that all you get from your renewal is a sticker but then on your next post you say you don't use the club forum. This is exactly where your benefits are posted , Your quarterly newsletter , info about club events and discounts . Buy a gallon and a half of petrol instead , save your money by not being part of the club , in this case I think JFK summed it up well.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

TT Owners Club said:


> You state that all you get from your renewal is a sticker but then on your next post you say you don't use the club forum. This is exactly where your benefits are posted , Your quarterly newsletter , info about club events and discounts . Buy a gallon and a half of petrol instead , save your money by not being part of the club , in this case I think JFK summed it up well.


Thats correct - i think your compelling statement about the benefits have made my mind up

I don't know any jfk unless this is a code for something witty ???????

Just genuinely don't see the benefit of it - yes i use the TTforum&#8230;Being a member of the ttoc is not a prerequisite of this. PS This thread was moved so i had nothing to do with it appearing in the TTOC area.

I'd like to remind you i used to be a member so I'm not sure your tone is completely appropriate on a public forum about buying petrol instead!!! - all i'm asking for is benefits and if it's actually cost effective or in any way value driven. It's not about the money for me.

If it was £150 and there were genuine benefits then i'd be in!


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

TT Owners Club said:


> You state that all you get from your renewal is a sticker but then on your next post you say you don't use the club forum. This is exactly where your benefits are posted , Your quarterly newsletter , info about club events and discounts . Buy a gallon and a half of petrol instead , save your money by not being part of the club , in this case I think JFK summed it up well.


 :lol:

What a s*** attitude to have when your trying to get money off old and new members.

After this thread I'll be seriously debating weather to renew my membership when it expires


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I suppose it all depends on your reasons for joining any club. If you see it as simply some sort of transaction where you pay a fee and then receive some set material benefit(s) in return, then perhaps club membership is not for you.

If you know a little history, JFK refers to a line in a 1961 speech by John F Kennedy, 
"My fellow Americans, ask not what your country can do for you, ask what you can do for your country."

and is an indication of how most people would expect a club, any sort of club, to operate.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

TT Owners Club said:


> You state that all you get from your renewal is a sticker but then on your next post you say you don't use the club forum. This is exactly where your benefits are posted , Your quarterly newsletter , info about club events and discounts . Buy a gallon and a half of petrol instead , save your money by not being part of the club , in this case I think JFK summed it up well.


Awesome....

I think this gets my vote as post of the year! www.howtogetnewmembers.com hahahaha


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

There's me thinking it was just me! :lol:

My word!


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> TT Owners Club said:
> 
> 
> > You state that all you get from your renewal is a sticker but then on your next post you say you don't use the club forum. This is exactly where your benefits are posted , Your quarterly newsletter , info about club events and discounts . Buy a gallon and a half of petrol instead , save your money by not being part of the club , in this case I think JFK summed it up well.
> ...


I thought it was just me !!! - I can't believe someone representing the TTOC has taken this so personally and the statement about petrol is not appreciated.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cuprabhoy said:


> The TTForum claims to be "Home to the TTOC" but I don't even know what this means. I know i'm daft but can someone explain this to me?


To get back to your question; the TTOC board and the little banner "Home to the TTOC" were added to TTF as a gesture by, previous TTF owner, Jason Taylor (aka Jae) some three years ago to give the TTOC more prominence on TTF. 
The TTOC board on TTF was created as a discussion "sub forum" for TTOC members.

Since then however the TTOC members area was set up.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

brittan said:


> I suppose it all depends on your reasons for joining any club. If you see it as simply some sort of transaction where you pay a fee and then receive some set material benefit(s) in return, then perhaps club membership is not for you.
> 
> If you know a little history, JFK refers to a line in a 1961 speech by John F Kennedy,
> "My fellow Americans, ask not what your country can do for you, ask what you can do for your country."
> ...


I thought that was Lincoln!! :lol:

I know plenty of history but when it's not put into context it's like solving an rubix cube in the dark! Besides all this i much prefer -

"Efforts and courage are not enough without purpose and direction" and

"Change is the law of life. And those who look only to the past or present are certain to miss the future."

Youknowwho!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Tbh I assumed they went hand in hand the TTF and TTOC as this ain't the case I won't be parting with my hard earned £10 to renew sweet FA for another year :-o

Come the revolution Craig..........................

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

gogs said:


> Tbh I assumed they went hand in hand the TTF and TTOC as this ain't the case I won't be parting with my hard earned £10 to renew sweet FA for another year :-o
> 
> Come the revolution Craig..........................
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


Well Gogs, All i was stating was my opinion hoping to be educated. I'd be surprised if this thread is present in the morning after that "interesting" reply!!!

I think a few people seeing this will probably agree. To assume automatic renewal is rude but to question an ex members motivation & contribution is quite disappointing.

As stated in the initial title " TTOC Renewal fail" :?

I just won't accept bad service - there's no need for it and far too many have taken things for granted. The sites are monetized and sponsored so to think they are both commercial platforms and publicly responding with this attitude is nothing short of disgraceful&#8230;Especially for all TT owners to see - "mind boggling"

I'm upset!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Lets go back to the very start


Cuprabhoy said:


> *So my renewal is up and seriously considering not bothering*. I know it's only a tenner but the only benefit I get is a sticker I already have.
> 
> *Tell you what TTOC* - *make it worth our while* and you'll recruit 1000 new UK members before Christmas; *otherwise i'm out*!


So just who did set the tone here? Sounds like your "*not bothered*" and "*make it worth my while*" "*otherwise I'm out"*

You set the tone and now _"your"_ "upset!" [smiley=baby.gif]

Go to your local meets
Goto the big annual meets
Part take in the club. 
JFK had a good point, the polar opposite to yours.

Most times in life it's not what you say it's the way you say it, did not get of to a good start did we!



tonksy26 said:


> What a shit attitude to have when your trying to get money off old and new members.


What did you want to hear? 
_O that's OK Cupraboy, please let us send you anything you like, we will all pop round to take you out for a pint, have a great time and some nice food and O...we will pay for you. All part of club, we are here to please, you name it buddy and for a £10 it's your, *Since you asked so nicely*!_

How about a _s***_ attitude in the first place?



gogs said:


> I won't be parting with my hard earned £10 to renew sweet FA for another year :-o
> 
> Come the revolution Craig..........................


Stop it am p****** myself.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> Lets go back to the very start
> 
> 
> Cuprabhoy said:
> ...


Thanks for the reply Dave, I guess i'm just not really a clubby sort of guy. My personal opinion is that the club is not actually very well run and seems to have a political agenda. My evidence for saying this is that members receive 4 newsletters every year - this year I received two. Also I have no idea who our regional / national rep is, what they do and when meetings are scheduled. I did receive a few emails earlier on in the year surrounding John leaving which seemed odd that there was such internal ego driven activity. I prefer to distance myself from any of activity like this.

I'm not upset - a lot of the content i write seeks opinion, education and information. I get all this from the Forum so although it's only a tenner there's just no need for me to be a member. What was a bit off was the comment regarding buying petrol but fortunately someone else picked this up highlighting this strange attitude towards a former member.

I have an excellent relationship with many contributors on the TTForum, I love the chat but TTOC doesn't really stand for anything and any of the large events don't require one to be a TTOC member anyway.

Will state this again - this is my opinion, i've made my decision and my life is no worse! I bet if you asked 75% of TTOC members why they are members they couldn't offer a tangible explanation why!


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry to say that in the years I've had my TT and been a member, the TTOC has slipped in stature to become pretty much irrelevant except to the select few who spend their lives fighting to control it. The mag is OK but nothing special. This is in no way an attack on any individual or group so please don't take it that way. Just a personal opinion from someone else who will not renew.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

OeTT said:


> Sorry to say that in the years I've had my TT and been a member, the TTOC has slipped in stature to become pretty much irrelevant except to the select few who spend their lives fighting to control it. The mag is OK but nothing special. This is in no way an attack on any individual or group so please don't take it that way. Just a personal opinion from someone else who will not renew.


I think what you've said here is pretty close to what I was saying lad. I want to be part of a club that gives and takes and i'd be delighted if I felt I was contributing to something meaningful. Hopefully the club can be saved, brought truly into 2014 and serve its members well. Until I see this happen, I can't back something I don't believe in and it looks like i'm not the only one.


----------

